# Help needed on camera choice for product photography



## shannoncac (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi

i really need some help on selecting a camera model for my businesses photography. I'm hoping you guys can help me out.

Please see my images attached, these were taken using a nikon D700, the shutter on my nikon is now broken due to a staff member dropping the camera body *sob*. The cost of replacing the shutter is the equivalent of buying a new d700 body so....I'm looking to replace my nikon with either the same d700 again, the canon equivilent or an alternative nikon. I see that there are a lot of cheaper nikons on the market i could possibly get alternatively but i do want a professional image so i need help!

i'm pretty new to photography so any help and advice on the appropriate camera for my images or how to improve them in anyway would be much appreciated. We use currently use an elinchrome flash lighting system with the d700.


Thanks


----------



## sashbar (Jan 20, 2015)

Depends on your budget


----------



## tirediron (Jan 20, 2015)

Any Canon or Nikon (or Sony, or Pentax, or Olympus) DSLR will do that just fine.  Since you're using studio lights, ISO isn't an issue, nor is speed, or durability.  I would buy something like  Nikon D5200, or Canon Rebel T4i, with an appropriate lens and not worry about it.


----------



## shannoncac (Jan 20, 2015)

There is no budget really, I just want a camera that does a great job on either improving my current images or will match the d700 in image quality


----------



## shannoncac (Jan 20, 2015)

thanks @tierdiron i'll take a look at these


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 20, 2015)

Even a Nikon D5300 or D7100 would do everything you currently need to do plus a whole lot more, including HD Video.


----------



## John McKay (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi Shannon
There is much more to professional images than using pro camera and lights. Have you studied studio photography? If not you might try a course.
One of my assignments at RIT was to produce a great shot with what ever camera I could buy for $5.


----------



## kdthomas (Jan 21, 2015)

I am a total, total newb, and in fact am asking advice on this very forum ... about product photos. I shoot a D810 with a Speedotron 400 Ws pack-and-head system, and that thing blasts out every bit of light that I seem to need. And I have a LOT of learning room to grow into the capabilities of that D810 ($3300 street). But I started out with a D3200, and I think I got some beautiful shots.

But as far as the picture goes, it's head to tell so much with the low resolution, but maybe the model's skin is a tad overexposed? Also, the pose seems kind of lifeless ... this looks like something for a kids clothing line, so maybe some big happy like she's jumping in the air, joyful, exuberant, big smile. Have her do a ta-da! gesture. Play some bouncy, dance music she likes. I read that Annie Leibovitz (one of my heroes) sets the entire mood of the scene with her models with music. That's just me though.


----------



## John McKay (Jan 21, 2015)

I think KDThomas is right on, with his thoughts. Try a variety of lighting ratios 1:2  oe 1:3 etc. Shadows add realism and dimensionality.
Add animation shoot as she moves. Try to pick a shutter speed that gives sharp clothing but a bit of blur to face arms and legs.
throw away the shots that you do not like.


----------

